# Bull Bream



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

I went to a pond to screw around with a fly rod and catch a few bream, and happend to find a bed and they were everywhere. I have pictures but i dont know how to put them up on this post...

HELP and i will upload the pictures :takephoto


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

home page-

tech support-

how to post pictures-

see instructional video...good luck..


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is the photos.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE! how many of them did you get? wouldn't take too many for a mess...

that had to be fun on the fly...used to slash fish with my folks...


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

All the fish were released the biggest on i caught was the first one and i forget that i had my phone.:banghead


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Love me some deep fried gills!:letsdrink


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are nice. I broke my fly rod out not too long ago and did the same thing. They sure are fun to catch on little popping bugs.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice bulls!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are some big ones :hungry


----------



## Razor-BackEVG (Aug 14, 2009)

dude nicky ive met once. im tyler vines friend, but damn son nice brim, i would have taken that monster.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah who are you


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Are those copper nose bluegill that are so dark??? They really don't look like what we have here.


----------



## missing 5pt. (Aug 17, 2009)

man thats mounting size, just kidding man nice bream


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

just to let everyone know this kid wears a size 14 crock:shedevil

just messing with you nicky


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thats a nice dinner. My Dad used to take me and my brother slashing for bluegill and sittin on big beds. I miss all those trips. Makes me want to bust out my fly rods.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

those r some nice gills


----------

